# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > 3D modeling (map elements and height maps) >  Tilt the texture for a planet (to load on a videogame)

## Sigma88

hi everyone,

It's my first time on this forum so I hope I'm posting this question on the right sub-forum.

If I need to move it just let me know, and thanks to everyone in advance for the help!

Now, this is my problem.

I'm trying to modify the texture of a planet from a videogame called Kerbal Space Program

the texture is this one

and the 3D planet looks like this

what I want to do is modify the texture such as when it's loaded into the game the planet will look tilted 90°

so basically I have to put the current north pole and south pole at the equatorial level (the middle of the image)

I've tried different ways to do it with gimp, but the resulting image has always some distortion.

Do anyone know a way to do this?

thanks again for your help, if you need any more info just let me know.

Licensing:
the Images are from "OuterPlanetsMod" for Kerbal Space Program

----------


## su_liam

The Photoshop filter Flexify from Flaming Pear can do that pretty easily, but it's not cheap if you don't already have it. Matthew's Map Projection Software, which I've been flogging bloody, can do the same thing from command line, but it's free…
Let that soak in. Free.

----------


## Sigma88

> The Photoshop filter Flexify from Flaming Pear can do that pretty easily, but it's not cheap if you don't already have it. Matthew's Map Projection Software, which I've been flogging bloody, can do the same thing from command line, but it's free…
> Let that soak in. Free.


hmmm command line  :Smile: 

do I need linux?

----------


## johnvanvliet

i make planet textures for Celestia and other space programs 

what you want to do can be done a few different ways 

BUT from the terminal interface 

on MS Windows that is the crappy terminal  "cmd.exe"  

MMPS can do this and it is FREE 
http://www.users.globalnet.co.uk/~arcus/mmps/

not sure of Win10 but on Win 7 there is a power shell , a terminal that REALLY WORKS 

you can also use GDAL and the gdal_warp" tool ( uses proj4) to remap and place 90 north as 0 long and 90 south as 180 long 
( and there is a MS windows version for "cmd.exe" )


you can also use Blender a 3d program -- has a VERY steep learning curve 

to wrap a sphere with the texture  rotate the sphere 90 degrees 
and bake a new texture

----------


## johnvanvliet

to add 
for a -90 degree "pitch" rotation you can use the Hugin perl  scripts " Panotools-Script" from Cpan 
http://hugin.sourceforge.net/
scripts
http://search.cpan.org/~bpostle/Panotools-Script/


run this on the test map 



```
erect2cubic --erect=lines10.tif --face=1024 --ptofile=lines10.pto
```



seeing as this outputs a CUBE MAP to move the faces rotate  image 1 and 3 + 90 deg. clockwise 
and rotate 4 180 deg. 
then reorder the faces 


```
cubic2erect  5.png 1.png 4.png 3.png 0.png 2.png test
```

and you get this



a CUBE map is this -- for reference



you can also do this manually from within the hugin GUI 

it is just that the time is greator

from 1 minuet to about an hour

----------


## Sigma88

> to add 
> for a -90 degree "pitch" rotation you can use the Hugin perl  scripts " Panotools-Script" from Cpan 
> http://hugin.sourceforge.net/
> scripts
> http://search.cpan.org/~bpostle/Panotools-Script/
> 
> 
> run this on the test map 
> 
> ...


this seems simple enough, I'll see if I can get it to work on my pc

I'm guessing I should follow this http://wiki.panotools.org/Install_Pa...ipt_on_Windows

----------

